# Need To Revamp My System



## sorensen3021 (Apr 29, 2008)

Recently I have started doing website design and it has proven that a P4 processor is definitely an old geezer. So obviously, I am looking to rebuild my current system I put together last year for cheap. 

My current build is as follows: Intel Bay Field D865GBF Motherboard, Intel Pentium 4 (3.00GHz), 2.5 GB DDR 400 (PC 3200) RAM, Seagate Barracuda ST340014A ATA 40 GB HDD, ATI Radeon HD 3850 AGP, and a Antec True Power Trio 650W Power Supply.

So If I were to upgrade the processor, that would mean I would have to get a new motherboard, which then means I would need new RAM, and then that would mean I would need a new video card, and even a new damn hard drive. So that pretty much leaves me with my current case and possibly the power supply (link here). I have a budget of $500, but if it were possible to get it under $400, that would be amazing (but probably not feasible). Would you guys have any suggestions for me? I don't even know where to start.

I guess I do have the other choice of just upgrading the RAM another gig and a half, but that would probably just relieve my problems temporarily. I have also looked into just buying some system from Wal-Mart that includes a monitor (need a new one) and just scrapping out the parts from it and putting it into my case (link here). But I am not sure if that is financially efficient.

P.S. I typically only purchase computer hardware through Newegg. Thanks for the help! Sorry for the long post, I tend to ramble on. :sigh:


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Take a look here,,,great info, and get you into modern times :grin:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24...-are-6-suggested-models-with-spec-367415.html


----------



## sorensen3021 (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for the link manic. I was also looking at another forum and found this suggestion. I'm just wondering if my power supply would handle all of this. If so it looks like a might have a $450 deal. Also, if you see anything that could be improved upon on the list below, feel free to chip in.

Processor: 
AMD Phenom II X4 810 2.6GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 4MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core - $139.99 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103650 

Motherboard: 
GIGABYTE GA-MA790X-UD4P AM3/AM2+/AM2 AMD 790X ATX AMD Motherboard - $109.99 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128387 

Memory: 
OCZ 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - $47.99 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227362 

Video Card 
HIS Hightech H485FN512P Radeon HD 4850 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 $109.99 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161259 

Hard Drive: 
Western Digital Caviar SE WD2500AAJS 250GB 7200 RPM - $44.99 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136113 

Source link: http://www.computersoc.com/viewtopic.php?t=7159&sid=cfa5a8b57ca7b9803b7fb9c235783dc1


*Edit*: I looked some more into manic's link and I found they had a solution for the same price (if my current PSU would work for it). Which build do you guys think would work better? Also, which hard drive from the two builds would be better. I'm guessing the 250gb HDD is faster, but then is the 650 quite a bit slower?

Motherboard: Gigabyte EP45-UD3L $89.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128372

Processor: Intel E8400 $167.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115037

Ram: G.Skill PI Black 4gb (2x2gb) DDR2 800 $59.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231209

CPU Cooler: Zalman 9700 LED $43.98
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835118019

Video Card: EVGA GeForce 9800 GTX+ $129.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130339

Hard Drive: Western Digtial Caviar 640gb $59.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136218


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Though Antec's quality has suffered a little recently their old PSUs were quite good, as I understand it. For that system what you have is fine.

The second system is definitely better. You could save $50 by dropping the Zalman cooler, but having it will allow you to overclock your CPU (or, rather, allow you to overclock it more, up to ~4GHz, while on stock cooler you might get 3.4GHz), so that's up to you

Both the Caviar SE and Caviar Green hard drives are 7200RPM... the difference is that the Caviar Green has "green" features to reduce power consumption, like dropping to 5400RPM mode when it's not being used much, and a few other things, I forget which. Basically it's very slightly slower, but you probably won't notice, and for more space I'd definitely pick that. If you want something that's faster but still in the same price range, get the Caviar Black 500GB. There are 10,000RPM drives, like the Western Digital VelociRaptor series, but the prices are ridiculous for the performance gain, so it isn't worth it.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

sorensen3021 said:


> Thanks for the link manic. I was also looking at another forum and found this suggestion. I'm just wondering if my power supply would handle all of this. If so it looks like a might have a $450 deal. Also, if you see anything that could be improved upon on the list below, feel free to chip in.
> 
> Processor:
> AMD Phenom II X4 810 2.6GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 4MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core - $139.99
> ...


i have almost an identical system to the bottem one and am very pleased with it


----------



## sorensen3021 (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow thanks for all the help guys; I don't think I've ever seen such quick responses. Looks like I now can get a new system for $400.

Just a quick question, but will that mobo fit in my current case?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes they are both atx format so it will fit


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The 2nd build looks good. Drop the Zalman CPU cooler and put the savings to a 640GB WD Black Series (5 yr. warranty & 32MB Cache)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136319


----------



## sorensen3021 (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm looking at these two video cards below and I'm wondering which one is better. I don't really know much about video cards, so I could use some help.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...H&Description=EVGA+GeForce+9800+GTX++&x=0&y=0


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Both are good cards. One is overclocked from the factory, not
worth the extra ten bucks imo. You decide....


----------



## sorensen3021 (Apr 29, 2008)

I just saw some deals Newegg is giving out on DIY kits. Just wondering if any of these are better off than than my current choice.

http://promotions.newegg.com/AMD/Bundle3/index.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

To me.....no. The first two use ECS Mobo's...not good.
Perhaps the 3rd one but I don't do AMD so I can't give any knowledge advice.
For my money, your second build in Post #5 is hard to beat for the price.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

I echo Tyree's comments..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Me three.


----------



## sorensen3021 (Apr 29, 2008)

Well I don't really trust you guys :4-thatsba, so I'm going with the first AMD promotion that Newegg has going on. I have heard that ESC has some of the best mobos in the market right now.





















Haha alright, just kidding. :grin:Looks like the only choice I have is the Intel setup. The last question I have is if the RAM I have there is the best for the money. There are lots of choices in RAM for that category and I just want to make sure I make the correct decision. Thanks for all the help guys; this is definitely THE place to go for tech support.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

This RAM is pretty good, it doesn't have a heatspreader so it won't stand up to overclocking as well as the others, but this is some of the cheapest DDR2 800 RAM out there, and it's still some of the best you can get: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231207

Glad to help, mate.


----------



## sorensen3021 (Apr 29, 2008)

Alright one other thing. I was looking at some of the Combo Deals Newegg is offering with the Intel E8400 and RAM and there are several choices. Are any of the RAM deals better off than going withe the Intel E8400 and G.Skill PI Black 4gb (2x2gb) DDR2 800 for $227.98?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ubCategory=343&SortField=0&PageSize=10&Page=2


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No I like the GSkill ram.


----------



## sorensen3021 (Apr 29, 2008)

Alright, looks like I'm settled with this system. I found a combo deal for that processor and the video card I was going to get. So it's a win win.

Motherboard: Gigabyte EP45-UD3L $89.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128372&Tpk=Gigabyte EP45-UD3L

Processor: Intel E8400 & EVGA GeForce 9800 GTX+ $290.98
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037

Ram: G.Skill PI Black 4gb (2x2gb) DDR2 800 $59.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231211

Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Black 640GB HDD & Nippon Labs USB 2.0 External Enclosure $76.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136319

Total: $517.95
Shipping: $10.85
Sub-Total: $528.80


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What do you have for a PSU, Case and DVD burner?


----------



## sorensen3021 (Apr 29, 2008)

NZXT Apollo Black SECC Steel Chassis ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146025

Antec True Power Trio 650W ATX 12V with Three 12V Rails
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371001

And I just have a couple dvd burners laying around. I don't need anything special there.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The trio's use to be good but with the revolving door of suppliers Antec has been using lately I would look elsewhere, unless it's an older unit you have already?


----------



## sorensen3021 (Apr 29, 2008)

I purchased the PSU last year on June 6th and haven't had in problems with it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You may be one of the lucky ones about 2 years ago is when the problems started showing up, granted it's not on all of them, if it's run good for this long you should be ok.


----------



## sorensen3021 (Apr 29, 2008)

For the operating system, should I go with the 32bit or 64bit?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

64-bit. 32-bit OSs limit you to a maximum of 3.25GB of RAM, 64-bit goes up to I think hundreds of thousands of gigabytes, I have to check to make sure.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It depends on the version Vista Home Premium 64 is 16 Gig, Ultimate is 128Gig.
There is also a Process limit. 
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa366778(VS.85).aspx


----------



## sorensen3021 (Apr 29, 2008)

Ok, here is the final setup. Going to order it tomorrow night. I decided to throw in this enclosure for a hard drive as it is only two dollars when I combo it with that HDD. Do you guys have any good ideas for a 2.5" HDD to use to make this external in the future?










Subtotal comes to $638.57 with combo deals and Vista Home Premium for System Builders w/Windows 7 tech upgrade. A little more than I wanted, but I can suffer. 

And just to make sure, should I go with PC2 7200 or 6400 RAM?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I wouldn't use the 7200 the 6400 ram is what you want.


----------

